

What do MongoDB oplogs and banana stands have in common? More than you think. - liz_mongohq
http://blog.mongohq.com/theres-always-money-in-the-mongodb-oplog/

======
nasalgoat
The fun thing about oplogs is that they're only useful if you have the debug
level turned way up, but if you do that on a moderately busy system, you run
out of disk space in a couple of minutes.

~~~
SuperShabam
I don't believe that's true. The oplog is what powers replication, so it must
record every operation altering your data.

It's stored in a capped collection, so it stays the same size on disk. If you
limit your oplog to only 100MB and have a busy system, you may only store 1
minute worth of operations, but disk size won't be affected.

Though, with 100MB your ability to have a useful oplog may be affected and
your replica set will likely be unable to replicate fast enough to keep
secondaries in-sync.

------
michaelmcmillan
Is there any money in MongoDB oplogs? There sure is in the banana stand.

